# الابتسامه بلا سبب قمة الادب



## ponponayah (6 أغسطس 2009)

*الابتسامة
لها معاني و آثار يبقى تأثيرها لمدة طويلة 
و قد تبقى و تبقى و لا تزول 
إن الابتسامة هي من أهم مفاتيح كسب قلوب الآخرين


إذاُ لماذا لا تبتسم ؟
ابتسم وواجه الحياة 
عاندها 
عاند الدنيا الرديئة و ابتسم 
إن بعد الليل 
فهناك صبح يرتسم 


و متى تبتسم ؟
في كل الأوقات ! 
نعم في كل الأوقات 
بسبب و بدون سبب ! 
فإذا كان الضحك من غير سبب قلة أدب 
فالإبتسامة بغير سبب هو
الأدب بعينه .... 
و أفضل وقت للابتسام 
وقت الحزن !!!!! 


أتعلم لماذا؟
لأنك حينها تظهر مدى قوتك في تحمله 
لأنك تسخر من هذه الحياة عندما تبتسم في وجهها 
ابتسم في الهم و الإحباط و اليأس 
لأن الابتسامة حينها تمثل عزاء 
تمثل دافعاً للاستمرار إذاً 


ماذا تنتظر ابتسم ! 
أعلم أن لها تأثيراً 
يلامس الوتر الحساس في الآخرين 
فهل التجهم و النظرة الجادة في كل الأمور تحببك من الآخرين 
دائماً يقال الابتسامة أسهل أمر تستطيع فعله 


فلماذا تبخل بذلك؟ ~
ابتسم حتى و لو كان قلبك ينعصر من الألم ~ 
لو كنت في اشد حالات الألم 
ابتسم ^_^
و عاند هذه الحياة الفانية 
و تذكر*







*هل تستحق الحياة كل هذا ؟
إنها أحقر من أن تجعلنا بالحزن نرتسم 
ابتسم و أحجز لك مكاناً في قائمة الأقوياء 
الذين لم تبعثرهم الحياة يميناً و شمالاُ و هم مستسلمون لها 
الذين لم يجعلوا من الحزن رمزاً ليومهم و غدهم 
و مستقبلهم ! 
الذين قاموا و صمدوا بكل شجاعة 
الذين ابتسموا بكل محبة 
الذين تبتسم قلوبهم قبل شفاههم 
فابتسم ثم ابتسم ثم ابتسم *







*هيا قف و ارمي كل هذه الهموم في اقرب 
مكان بعد أن تستخلص العبرة 
ارمها في الماضي وعش حاضرك بتفاؤل 
و ابتسم 
فليس هناك أرقى من الابتسامة 


ابتسم ودع الجراح تلتئم::

مين هيبتسم من كل قلبه بعد ما قرأ الموضوع ؟*​


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2009)

*هيا قف و ارمي كل هذه الهموم في اقرب 
مكان بعد أن تستخلص العبرة 
ارمها في الماضي وعش حاضرك بتفاؤل 
و ابتسم 
فليس هناك أرقى من الابتسامة 
*
رائع جداااا يا  بونبونة

شكرااااا جزيلا للموضوع القيم

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أغسطس 2009)

> *ابتسم و أحجز لك مكاناً في قائمة الأقوياء
> الذين لم تبعثرهم الحياة يميناً و شمالاُ و هم مستسلمون لها
> الذين لم يجعلوا من الحزن رمزاً ليومهم و غدهم *




موضوع راااااااااائع يا بونبونايه 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

يستحق التقييم ​

ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## Tota Christ (6 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## Alexander.t (6 أغسطس 2009)

*



هل تستحق الحياة كل هذا ؟
إنها أحقر من أن تجعلنا بالحزن نرتسم 
ابتسم و أحجز لك مكاناً في قائمة الأقوياء 
الذين لم تبعثرهم الحياة يميناً و شمالاُ و هم مستسلمون لها 
الذين لم يجعلوا من الحزن رمزاً ليومهم و غدهم 
و مستقبلهم ! 
الذين قاموا و صمدوا بكل شجاعة 
الذين ابتسموا بكل محبة 
الذين تبتسم قلوبهم قبل شفاههم 
فابتسم ثم ابتسم ثم ابتسم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
رائع يا بونى بجد
ميرسى ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ponponayah (6 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *هيا قف و ارمي كل هذه الهموم في اقرب
> مكان بعد أن تستخلص العبرة
> ارمها في الماضي وعش حاضرك بتفاؤل
> و ابتسم
> ...





*ميرسى جداااااااااااااااا
ياكليمو على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (6 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااائع يا بونبونايه
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...





*ميرسى جدااااا 
ياكوكو على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (6 أغسطس 2009)

tota christ قال:


>





*ميرسى جداااااا 
ياتوتا على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (6 أغسطس 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> *
> 
> رائع يا بونى بجد
> ميرسى ربنا يباركك*​





*ميرسى جدااااااا 
يامينا على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أغسطس 2009)

*



ابتسم حتى و لو كان قلبك ينعصر من الألم ~ 
لو كنت في اشد حالات الألم 
ابتسم ^_^
و عاند هذه الحياة الفانية 

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميييييييرسى ليكى يا حبيبة قلبى
موضوع روعة بجد
ربنا يباركك​​​​*​


----------



## meraa (7 أغسطس 2009)

*ابتسم حتى و لو كان قلبك ينعصر من الألم ~ 
لو كنت في اشد حالات الألم 
ابتسم ^_^
و عاند هذه الحياة الفانية
**موضوع جميل *
*ربنا يباركك *​


----------



## +Coptic+ (7 أغسطس 2009)

*مجرد رؤية موضوعاتك فانا ابتسم لانها تصنع اجمل ابتسامة علي وجة اي عابس
شكرا علي الكلام الجميل لان فعلا الناس محتاجة تبتسم في وجة بعض ده هيحل مشكال كتير من غير اي كلام او نقاش
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## veronika (7 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرسي يا بنبونايه 
الموضوع جميل اوي
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## tena_tntn (7 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جمبل 
شكرا


----------



## sosana (7 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جاااااااااااااامد يا بونبوناية 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر


----------



## وليم تل (7 أغسطس 2009)

حقا ابتسم للحياة حتى تبتسم لك
وشكرا بونبوناية
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## ارووجة (8 أغسطس 2009)

^_^ ابتسم

شكرا عالموضوع


----------



## ponponayah (8 أغسطس 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *
> ميييييييرسى ليكى يا حبيبة قلبى
> موضوع روعة بجد
> ربنا يباركك​​​​*​





*ميرسى يا حبيبتى على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يبارك حياتك يا قمرى​*


----------



## ponponayah (8 أغسطس 2009)

meraa قال:


> *ابتسم حتى و لو كان قلبك ينعصر من الألم ~
> لو كنت في اشد حالات الألم
> ابتسم ^_^
> و عاند هذه الحياة الفانية
> ...





*ميرسى جداااااا 
ياقمر على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (8 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *مجرد رؤية موضوعاتك فانا ابتسم لانها تصنع اجمل ابتسامة علي وجة اي عابس
> شكرا علي الكلام الجميل لان فعلا الناس محتاجة تبتسم في وجة بعض ده هيحل مشكال كتير من غير اي كلام او نقاش
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*





*ميسى جدااا 
ياماجد على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (8 أغسطس 2009)

veronika قال:


> *ميرسي يا بنبونايه
> الموضوع جميل اوي
> ربنا يباركك​*




*ميرسى جداا
ياقمر على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (8 أغسطس 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> موضوع جمبل
> شكرا





*ميرسى جداااا 
ياتينا على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (8 أغسطس 2009)

sosana قال:


> موضوع جاااااااااااااامد يا بونبوناية
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر





*ميرسى يا حبيبتى 
على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رائع موضوعك جداااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## ponponayah (8 أغسطس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> حقا ابتسم للحياة حتى تبتسم لك
> وشكرا بونبوناية
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود
> ​





*ميسى جدااااا يا وليم
على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (8 أغسطس 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> ^_^ ابتسم
> 
> شكرا عالموضوع





*ميرسى جداااا يا ارووجة
على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## grges monir (8 أغسطس 2009)

*تشعر بالحزن والهم.. تبحث عن دواء رخيص وفعال يجعلك سعيدا دائما ودون أية أعراض جانبية.. الدواء .. هو"الابتسامة".

لماذا لا تبدأ يومك بابتسامة صافية ورقيقة لكل من تقابله تسعد بها قلبك وتدخل بها البهجة على الآخرين، إنها لغة جميلة وساحرة تخترق القلوب دون مجهود، وتعطيك القبول لدى الآخرين.. تجذبك إليهم وتجذبهم إليك.. تجعلك أكثر تفاعلا مع الحياة.

جرب ولن تندم

"الابتسامة" كنز لا يعرفه كثيرون رغم أنه أسهل شيء يمكن أن يحصل عليه الإنسان، فبإشارة واحدة من عقلك إلى عضلات فمك تنفتح شفتاك بإطلاله بهيجة تنير وجهك وتفتح لك أبواب السعادة على مصراعيها.

إذا أردت أن تعرف أهميتها فلتتخيل أن طفلا عمره عاما يضحك ويبتسم لك، هل ستبادله الابتسامة أم لا؟ .. بالتأكيد ستبتسم له وستكون سعيدا جدا لأن هذا الطفل بمشاعره الفطرية ابتسم لك، وعلى هذا فلا حرج من أن تتبادل الابتسامات مع الكبار لأنهم يعون أكثر من الطفل أن البسمة تعبر عن المشاعر والحب والاحترام وكافة المعاني الجميلة التي نفتقدها في زمن الماديات، وأنها أقصر الطرق لأخذ جرعة شافية من كأس السعادة التي يبحث عنها الجميع.*
********************************
*موضع رائع ومميز بونبوناية*
*ميرسى ليكىعلى ابداعك*


----------



## ponponayah (8 أغسطس 2009)

grges monir قال:


> *تشعر بالحزن والهم.. تبحث عن دواء رخيص وفعال يجعلك سعيدا دائما ودون أية أعراض جانبية.. الدواء .. هو"الابتسامة".
> 
> لماذا لا تبدأ يومك بابتسامة صافية ورقيقة لكل من تقابله تسعد بها قلبك وتدخل بها البهجة على الآخرين، إنها لغة جميلة وساحرة تخترق القلوب دون مجهود، وتعطيك القبول لدى الآخرين.. تجذبك إليهم وتجذبهم إليك.. تجعلك أكثر تفاعلا مع الحياة.
> 
> ...





*ميرسى جداااا يا جرجس
على مشاركتك الجميلة
وعلى مرورك الاجميل
يسوع يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 أغسطس 2009)

> *هل تستحق الحياة كل هذا ؟
> إنها أحقر من أن تجعلنا بالحزن نرتسم
> ابتسم و أحجز لك مكاناً في قائمة الأقوياء
> الذين لم تبعثرهم الحياة يميناً و شمالاُ و هم مستسلمون لها
> ...


*كلمة رووووووعة لا تكفي لهذا الموضوع 

جميل جدا يا بوني 

دايما مبدعة يا حبي​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 أغسطس 2009)

> فلماذا تبخل بذلك؟ ~
> ابتسم حتى و لو كان قلبك ينعصر من الألم ~
> لو كنت في اشد حالات الألم
> ابتسم ^_^
> و عاند هذه الحياة الفانية



*موضوع راائع حبيبتى
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## *koki* (11 أغسطس 2009)

الموضوع تحفه


----------



## ponponayah (11 أغسطس 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *رائع موضوعك جداااااااااااااااااااااا​*





*ميرسى جدااا يا قمر
على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (11 أغسطس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *كلمة رووووووعة لا تكفي لهذا الموضوع
> 
> جميل جدا يا بوني
> 
> دايما مبدعة يا حبي​*





*ميرسى جداااااا يا حبيبتى 
على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك يا قمرى​*


----------



## ponponayah (11 أغسطس 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *موضوع راائع حبيبتى
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*





*ميرسى جداااااا ياسيندريلا
على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك يا قمر​*


----------



## ponponayah (11 أغسطس 2009)

*koki* قال:


> الموضوع تحفه





*ميرسى جداا يا koki
على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## farou2 (11 أغسطس 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> *الابتسامة
> لها معاني و آثار يبقى تأثيرها لمدة طويلة
> و قد تبقى و تبقى و لا تزول
> إن الابتسامة هي من أهم مفاتيح كسب قلوب الآخرين
> ...


رائع 
شكراً على الموضوع والكلمات المفرحه كنت اليوم في حالة من الاسى 
واليوم اشكرك 
الرب يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (11 أغسطس 2009)

farou2 قال:


> رائع
> شكراً على الموضوع والكلمات المفرحه كنت اليوم في حالة من الاسى
> واليوم اشكرك
> الرب يباركك





*كويس اووووى ان الكلام عزاك
ميرسى جدااااا يا فاروق 
على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يبارك حياتك 
ويفرحك فى اسمة​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أغسطس 2009)

*



			مين هيبتسم من كل قلبه بعد ما قرأ الموضوع ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

​**أنا عن نفسى موعدكيش لانه بجد بيكون صعب عليا جداا وقت ما بيكون قلبى حزين  أنى ارسم ابتسامه  على وشى .
موضوع جميل يا قمررر*


----------



## SALVATION (13 أغسطس 2009)

*



إن الابتسامة هي من أهم مفاتيح كسب قلوب الآخرين

أنقر للتوسيع...

فعلا يا بونبونايه
الابتسامة اقرب سهم بيصل لقلوب الناس ومش بيتنسى
روعه موضوعك برمتة
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## lovely dove (14 أغسطس 2009)

> *هل تستحق الحياة كل هذا ؟
> إنها أحقر من أن تجعلنا بالحزن نرتسم
> ابتسم و أحجز لك مكاناً في قائمة الأقوياء
> الذين لم تبعثرهم الحياة يميناً و شمالاُ و هم مستسلمون لها
> ...



روووووووووووعه يابوني 
مووضوع جميل قوي 
تسلم ايدك ياقمر
​


----------



## monmooon (15 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جميل يابونبونيا ياقمممممررررررررر
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## ponponayah (15 أغسطس 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *​**أنا عن نفسى موعدكيش لانه بجد بيكون صعب عليا جداا وقت ما بيكون قلبى حزين  أنى ارسم ابتسامه  على وشى .
> موضوع جميل يا قمررر*





*انا معاكى ان الموضوع صعب
بس هو فعلا يستاهل اننا نحاول 
لانو هيبى احسن ليكى انتى 
اكتر من اى حد تانى هيخلى جواكى هدوء
ميرسى يا حبيبتى على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (15 أغسطس 2009)

salvation قال:


> *
> فعلا يا بونبونايه
> الابتسامة اقرب سهم بيصل لقلوب الناس ومش بيتنسى
> روعه موضوعك برمتة
> ...





*ميرسى جداااا يا تونى على مرورك الجميل
ومبروك الاسم الجديد
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (15 أغسطس 2009)

lovely dove قال:


> روووووووووووعه يابوني
> مووضوع جميل قوي
> تسلم ايدك ياقمر
> ​





*ميرسى جدااااا يا بوبا
على مروك الجميل
ومبروك الاسم الجديد
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (15 أغسطس 2009)

monmooon قال:


> *موضوع جميل يابونبونيا ياقمممممررررررررر
> ربنا يباركك ​*





*ميرسى جدااااا ياقمر
على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## sola بنت الملك (17 أغسطس 2009)

اكتر شى تكسب بى قلوب الناس هى الابتسامة
مرضع رائع


----------



## ponponayah (17 أغسطس 2009)

sola بنت الملك قال:


> اكتر شى تكسب بى قلوب الناس هى الابتسامة
> مرضع رائع




*اكيد يا قمر
فعلا بالابتسامة تكسبى اى حد حتى لو كان عدو
ميرسى يا حبيبتى على مرورك للموضوع
يسوع يباركك​*


----------

